

Don't shoot your friends - Twitter game with real consequences - adambratt
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/dont-shoot-your-friends/

======
ibejoeb
WARNING: loud

I really wish there was a browser setting to disable sound by default and ask
permission. Just like the geolocation api.

~~~
sillysaurus
It made me instantly close the tab.

------
vsviridov
Who the hell auto-plays music in web-sites? what is this 1999?

------
rjvir
This was probably made as a joke, but I've had a lot of friends ask me what
the best way to unfollow a lot of people on Twitter is. This could be way more
efficient than using Twitter's web UI.

------
dustyreagan
Not even kidding, people have suggested I add a "shoot your friends to
unfollow them" feature to Friend or Follow as a joke. There's nothing new
under the sun.

Great implementation. Maybe default the music to off.

------
workaholic
I liked the original idea for this better (when the GiantBomb podcast pitched
the idea of doing this for Facebook friends) but I'm just glad to see somebody
implemented _some_ form of this.

------
zeeshanl
better choice for unfollowing peoples:
[http://birdlaunch.biz/](http://birdlaunch.biz/)

